
Google invests in e-commerce start-up Pixazza  - peter123
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-10203588-93.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20
======
keltecp11
Though I like the concept..a lot! I actually think that the little images on
the pictures is going to become annoying... real fast. It was due to come
though.

~~~
myoung8
They could easily only have the tags show up when a user hovers over the image
or some other trigger. Just a few more lines of the javascript...

